# MTB downcountry orbea Oiz h10 Alternative gesucht



## thefacemeltor (4. Oktober 2020)

Hi, ich suche eine Alternative zum orbea Oiz h10.
Meine Anforderung:
Alu Rahmen 
GX Schaltung 
120mm Travel (am liebsten Rock Shox)
Shimano XT oder Magura Bremsen.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

cheers


----------



## teamscarpa (5. Oktober 2020)

Schwierig weil gerade das Oiz ist meiner Meinung nach schon sehr gut - falls du es bereits hast, wovon ich jetzt mal ausgehe. Was willst du verbessern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thefacemeltor (6. Oktober 2020)

Ich möchte zu meinem enduro mal wieder ein Short Travel bike haben aber nicht so extrem das es 100% XC sein soll  da ich aber gerne mal schnelle Runden fahren möchte ist das downcountry sehr interessant. Alu soll es werden weil ich trotzdem die trails damit fahren möchte und ich persönlich 1-2 kg mehr Gewicht verkraften kann... bei meinem Rennrad stört es mich schon wie sehr ich auf das Carbon achten muss ;-)


----------



## sebhunter (6. Oktober 2020)

thefacemeltor schrieb:


> Ich möchte zu meinem enduro mal wieder ein Short Travel bike haben aber nicht so extrem das es 100% XC sein soll  da ich aber gerne mal schnelle Runden fahren möchte ist das downcountry sehr interessant. Alu soll es werden weil ich trotzdem die trails damit fahren möchte und ich persönlich 1-2 kg mehr Gewicht verkraften kann... bei meinem Rennrad stört es mich schon wie sehr ich auf das Carbon achten muss ;-)


...üblicher Verdächtiger: Rose Ground Control 3 oder 4 ?


----------



## thefacemeltor (7. Oktober 2020)

Ja die waren auch schon auf der Liste  danke aber für die Erinnerung!
Sonst sieht es aber wohl schlecht aus? Meist eher Carbon was ich gefunden habe..


----------



## Jabba81 (8. Oktober 2020)

Wirst wohl nicht am Carbon vorbeikommen ja...  Aber so sehr drauf achten muss man jetzt auch nicht... das hält schon viel aus. Kannst ja immer noch, wenn du übervorsichtig sein möchtest ne Schutzfolie (z.B. Invisiframe) montieren.

BMC Fourstroke LT (auch Carbon) wäre vielleicht was. Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Patrice_F (8. Oktober 2020)

@thefacemeltor 
Vom Whyte S120 kommt sehr bald eine Aluversion, falls dir das Rad zusagen sollte. Hier mal die Carbonversion. Allerdings wirds sicher eher auf der schweren Seite sein.






						S-120 XC TRAIL
					






					www.whytebikes.de


----------



## Patrice_F (15. Oktober 2020)

@thefacemeltor 
Weiss jetzt nicht ob du hier überhaupt noch liest, aber das neue Alu S120 ist jetzt vorgestellt, erfüllt ausser den Bremsen alle deine Anforderungen. Gruss









						S-120 S V1
					

Das S-120 ist ein phänomenal schnelles Trail-Bike und ein Beispiel dafür, wie Bike-Kategorien verschwimmen können. Das Bike kombiniert eindrucksvoll eine moderne Enduro-Geometrie mit Cross Country-Federweg. Dass dieses Konzept aufgeht...




					www.whytebikes.de


----------



## thefacemeltor (16. Oktober 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Infos da werde ich mal schauen im Frühjahr für welches ich mich entscheide! Danke für den Input


----------



## Alex0303 (20. Oktober 2020)

Vielleicht wäre das Banshee Phantom ja was für dich? 
Leichte Reifen drauf und los geht's. 









						Banshee Phantom V3 im Test: Kurzer Hub für harte Hacker - MTB-News.de
					

Knapp bemessener Federweg trifft auf satte Abfahrts-DNA: Ob dieses Rad den außergewöhnlichen Eigenschaften seines Vorgängers Rechnung trägt?




					www.mtb-news.de


----------

